# Small ultrabook laptop



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Lookin for small PC like a 13-11 or so I can use in my truck customers homes etc....I want to transfer all my excel and word programs form my bigger laptop... I'm sure there's a thread in search but I couldn't find it. Thanks!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

MacBook Air and Office.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am waiting for the new processors which are supposed to be a huge leap forward in battery life on ultrabooks and getting a mac air 13 orf macpro 13 once they come out this year. 

Hopefully it is not just hype and the Haswell chip is not all hype and a real leap ahead.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Hopefully it is not just hype and the Haswell chip is not all hype and a real leap ahead.


It'll probably be as good as a pentium 4....so yes, for Apple that is a huge leap 


The problem I have with all these new ultra thin notebooks is that there's no disk drives. Some don't even have USB ports. How do I rip a DVD that I own to a digital copy when its copy protected? Oh that's right, I have to buy the digital copy, or download it to my notebook. Cool, when I'm done I'll just toss it on a flash drive....oh wait, there's no flash drive port...


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

In my truck i use my regular laptop with the hp mobile 100 battery printer. I can go over two weeks without having to recharge it. It connects bluethoot. The is just fine for printing quotes. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2386697,00.asp


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> In my truck i use my regular laptop with the hp mobile 100 battery printer. I can go over two weeks without having to recharge it. It connects bluethoot. The is just fine for printing quotes. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2386697,00.asp


My laptop is pretty big to use in truck, I suppose a 15 would be alright. Apple does not support my excel programs or word either. I tried.


----------

